# Blue Bulbs



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Why do some X-trails have the smaller round bulbs in Blue? I did not notice this on the Canadian models I have seen, yet I see thes on the net all the time?

Are they just a blue tinted bulb that is creating that effect? 

What are these lights for?


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

It's the position light & it's a bluish deflector in front of the clear bulb, it's being popular among some Nissans:










You can see it also at the 2005 B13 Sentra (yes that old fashioned car is still & successfully sold here):


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Like Manuel said, the lampe casing themselves are blue, but the light is not in that color. It comes out in the same yellow halogen glow as the Canuck X-Trails.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Terranismo said:


> Like Manuel said, the lampe casing themselves are blue, but the light is not in that color. It comes out in the same yellow halogen glow as the Canuck X-Trails.


Not unless you change the bulbs to Phillips Blue Vision, then it turns into bright white/blue colour


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Thanks, it certanly is a unique look that is not seen on the Canadian Models.

So whats the purpose of these lights, are they like daytime running lights?


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

They're parking lights. Same use as your clear ones.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Thanks. A person may have to look into getting a set of non Canuck Headlights to set an X-trail apart in Canada ...


----------



## Lukasz (Oct 14, 2004)

Speaking of lights...anyone seen an x-trail with Sylvania Silverstars? I was wondering if they're a significant improvement over the factory bulbs...

Lukasz


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

I put OSRAM Sylverstars, Stephen (SCHESBH) also (he told me where to order at UK), & I can tell you maybe it's the best aquisition I've made for my Exty.

I also got sets for all my other cars.

Take a look at: Daniel Stern, maybe the best source of Lighting information.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

I think a set of Silver Stars will be my first upgrade. It would be cool to get a replacement set of light buckets that used projectors rather then reflectors. The HID could be easily retrofitted.

I have HID's on my BMW, and it's tough using regular Halogens now.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Yep, I've heard that HID to Halogens is difficult, but OSRAMS Sylverstar will make easier.

Just remember to use OSRAM instead of Sylvanias, they are way too different.


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

manuelga said:


> Yep, I've heard that HID to Halogens is difficult, but OSRAMS Sylverstar will make easier.
> 
> Just remember to use OSRAM instead of Sylvanias, they are way too different.


I've seen the Silver Stars in all the places that sell automotive parts, but not Osram. So, what's the difference between the 2?


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

NPath said:


> I've seen the Silver Stars in all the places that sell automotive parts, but not Osram. So, what's the difference between the 2?


Convince yourself: Take a look at: Daniel Stern, maybe the best source of Lighting information.

There's also technical way for aim light beams.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*SilverStars*

I have had the SilverStars on my Altima and X-Trail... same bulb.. When I did the research I found out that the Canadian (North America) SilverStars are weker by 20% than the same bulb in Europe ...plus they are also more expensive here. I ordered them from England via the Web received them in about 14 days... also ordered spares.. and love them!!!

Stephen

http://www.powerbulbs.co.uk/




Lukasz said:


> Speaking of lights...anyone seen an x-trail with Sylvania Silverstars? I was wondering if they're a significant improvement over the factory bulbs...
> 
> Lukasz


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

I too have heard good thinks about the Osrams...


----------

